

Redefining premium icons - nickbruun
http://www.iconfinder.com/marketplace

======
brianbreslin
Interesting. I'd think the biggest competitor to fear is envato, but doesn't
mean they shouldn't go forward with this.

------
arielcamus
I've been using Iconfinder for many years for my websites and presentations.
Free icons quality is amazing. Will premium icons be even better?

------
SarahWare
Great team - love the ease of selecting the best icons.

